# "He calls me Mom" design Template



## sflores216 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a customer wanting this rhinestone and vinyl design. Anyone know who has the template that I can purchase. Ideally I would like it so I can interchange the sport ball to make it for more than just soccer. Thanks!


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Suzanne
I'm pretty sure that you can find the various balls in a heart shape at therhinestoneworld.com (that's just the first one that I can remember)


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

sflores216 said:


> I have a customer wanting this rhinestone and vinyl design. Anyone know who has the template that I can purchase. Ideally I would like it so I can interchange the sport ball to make it for more than just soccer. Thanks!




We can offer custom rhinestone transfers.
R u interested in purchasing the transfers other than only the templates?


----------



## sflores216 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am really looking for the template. I have thee ability to design and cut a template, I was trying to save myself the time to recreate the wheel and support another artist. Off to the design program I go...Thanks for the help!


----------

